# Romney & McCain campaigns attack Coulter for calling John Edwards "******"



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Romney & McCain campaigns attack Coulter for calling John Edwards "******"*

(americablog.blogspot.com) 
The GOP presidential candidates have begun to weigh in on Ann Coulter's outrageously bigoted comments yesterday at the largest conservative conference of the year. Romney and McCain have repudiated Coulter for calling John Edwards a "******," but where are Rudy, Huckabee, Tancredo, Brownback and Hunter?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Are they saying he's not gay?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cheney, GOP prez candidates, must condemn Coulter for calling Edwards "***"*

(americablog.blogspot.com) 
The largest gay rights group in the US has now called on Dick Cheney, who has a lesbian daughter, and the GOP presidential candidates, to condemn Ann Coulter for having called John Edwards a '******' today at the top conservative conference they were all attending.


----------

